# True News Nazi Bomber Found Intact Underwater



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

There was a nazi bomber found underwater where it has been preserved since being downed in 1940. The sifting sands has protected it from the harsh sea elements. http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110408/lf_nm_life/us_britain_warplane


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I bet there are a lot more of them down there too!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's great to hear!!
A few years ago they pulled a He111 and Ju88 out of a lake in a remarkable state of preservation and now this! 
The way it's going there'll be examples of super rare German WWII aircraft being restored everywhere!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to see that technology used in the Bermuda Triangle :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The German bomber (do planes join political parties?) is a Dornier


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The German bomber (do planes join political parties?) is a Dornier


They're used by them.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats amazing news, I hope they do get her up and preserved.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I remember that a Tiger I tank was discovered virtually intact immersed in a swamp in the Ukraine a couple of years ago. They towed it up to the surface and it is now on display in the local town square.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Seaview said:


> I remember that a Tiger I tank was discovered virtually intact immersed in a swamp in the Ukraine a couple of years ago. They towed it up to the surface and it is now on display in the local town square.


Ehhhhhhh no Tiger tank was recovered in the Ukraine. Possibly the story (if it was real) was wrong. Every wreck is said to be a Tiger or Panther. But some real nice KV and T-34 tanks have been pulled out, along with a few StuG III self propelled guns. There was a Tiger I tank on display outdoors at Snegriri but it was aparently stolen/sold from the small museum there as it vanished. Probably illegally sold to a private collector.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You're probably correct; I remember the story because several years ago somebody e-mailed me a video of the news story. It may even have been in Rumania or one of those other slavic countries.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It did not take much to get this Bautepanzer T-34 running again.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

THAT is the video I was "mis-remembering"! THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------

